# Libelle ertrunken?!



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Gestern fand ich meine große Libelle, die seit anbeginn an meinem Teich für Ordnung sorgte tot aus dem Wasser gefischt  :cry: Letzte Woche hat Rosi sie schonmal vor dem ertrinken gerettet, als sie auf der Wasseroberfläche schwamm. Ist das normal, daß __ Libellen wenn sie auf der Wasseroberfläche sind nicht mehr weg kommen oder war sie einfach nur altersschwach


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also ich hab auch schon diverse tote Libellenlarven aus dem Teich bzw. Bachlauf gefischt - frag mich nicht warum ....


----------

